# Reverse seared rib!..



## joel75 (Apr 9, 2017)

http://s284.photobucket.com/user/jw...0-42B3-8743-B03D697B2E6E_zpsiqcprhpp.jpg.htmlhttp://s284.photobucket.com/user/jw...E-4829-8873-EBA3B07E4668_zpsobj6634j.jpg.html
http://s284.photobucket.com/user/jw...0-4516-9A3B-6E0E5CDB33CB_zpsxqnvtkrf.jpg.html
A great achievement I think, and tasted amazing,very tender!..


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks great! Points


----------



## sotv (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks scrummy. What was the fat content like in that cut of meat Joel? Not overly keen on fatty meats and beef ribs always look to have to much fat on for my liking from what I have seen on the butchers counter . But as I said that does look super tasty.


----------



## joel75 (May 2, 2017)

Hi,in the first picture it looks a bit fatty but it rendered down quite a lot,on slicing there was not much fat at all, I must say it was so tender and juicy really impressed with how it turned out..


----------



## sotv (Jun 21, 2017)

I cooked a 42 oz Tomahawk steak (including bone) for the first time on my smoker yesterday (it was part of a fathers day promotion at Morrisons)













IMG_20170620_183428782.jpg



__ sotv
__ Jun 21, 2017






I did a salt and pepper seasoning rather than a rub for a change and sealed it in a frying pan first before putting it on the smoker. I cooked it at 225F for 3 hours till it reached 145F internally and then seared it on dying embers for approx 5 minutes each side.

First time I have smoked steak and what a wonderful flavour cherry wood imparts on the meat. After resting for 10 minutes I started devouring it. It was medium rare but no chewiness to the meat, it literally melted in the mouth. Never tasted such a tender moist steak, Due to the cut of the meat, there was some fat, but even that was soft and seemed to dissolve in the mouth with bags of flavour.

Certainly can't afford cuts of meat and quantities like this too often. But as an occasional treat, it was just perfect.


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2017)

That looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You will probably find that searing it before you smoked it was an unnecessary step as you were cooking it low and slow. You would probably have got more smoke flavour in the meat - though it does not sound as if you needed it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 21, 2017)

These are the craze at the moment, not sur if I would spend my money on all that bone, possibly go for a double cut Rib Eye instead?

Points for giving it a go.


----------



## sotv (Jun 22, 2017)

Wade said:


> That looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never slow cooked and smoked  a beef joint of any description before. Surprised how moist it stayed. Whether that was because I sealed it first as I normally do with a sunday roast or low and slow retains the moisture anyway?, I don't know. But it was genuinely the most tender cut of meat I have done on the smoker so far and flavoursome. Absolutely no problems with smoke penetrating with this method. Not sure I would want it any stronger in smoke flavour anyway, as I wouldn't want to distract from the meat juices and flavour, that were there.

It a once a year promotion I believe the Tomahawk Steak @ Morrisons but after trying this, I have heard good things about the Aberdeen Angus Beef Prime Rib, so will look to try that, when I can get hold of a piece.


----------

